
20 blunders I committed in my career which I realised during recession - transburgh
http://www.kapilbhatia.com/2009/01/20/20-blunders-i-committed-in-my-career-which-i-realised-during-recession/
======
bprater
I appreciate this guy's honesty. Sometimes we need to open the kimono and be
honest with ourselves and others.

But I can't wrap my head around this: "I have masters in software engineering
and I couldnt solve pretty simple recursion and data structure problems in one
of the interview."

As a clueless hacker that was too arrogant to attend college -- isn't theory
pushed like gospel in academia?

~~~
menloparkbum
_isn't theory pushed like gospel in academia?_

No, not really. When I went to school I switched from CS to Math because I
felt like the CS program was too job oriented and I wasn't learning anything
of lasting theoretical value.

However, recursion and data structure problems are not theory and a master's
in software engineering isn't particularly academic.

------
deadsy
"I was becoming more reluctant to open notepad and try one programming
problem." - something is amiss here.

